# Wis. Alpaca & Fiber Fest



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

April 26 & 27, at the Washington County Fairgrounds in West Bend Wis.
Meet the alpacas up close and personal.
See (or enter) the Fiber Arts Display
Vendors of fiber processing supplies, raw fiber, finished goods.
Silent Auction featuring a Spinolution King Bee Spinning Wheel. 
Free Admission, Free Parking


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh...I wish I lived closer!!! I would LOVE to go to that!!!


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh how I wish I could go..


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

The Lake Elmo Fiber Fest (Minnesota) is Mother's Day weekend at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Lake Elmo, MN. It's also a good one. I'm going to try to go to both.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone from this area going to attend? It is right in my back yard.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay...I am mad....why oh why can't somebody have something like this in California!!!! I want to pet alpacas; lamas; and wolves...but not all together!!!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Anyone from this area going to attend? It is right in my back yard.


I will be showing alpacas, and entering something in the fiber arts display. We are so looking forward to this show being a success. If anyone orders and pays for a Spinolution wheel by showtime, I will give you 8 oz. of 100% suri alpaca cloud to spin.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Okay...I am mad....why oh why can't somebody have something like this in California!!!! I want to pet alpacas; lamas; and wolves...but not all together!!!


 You are more than welcome to join us!!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

OK, if Alpaca Farmer is going to be there then I HAVE to go, as I've always wanted to see her Alpacas. If I can get my sister to go with me, I guess I'll have to go to Wisc.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

While in WEst Bend for the alpaca show, visit the Xpressions yarn shop on Main Street. The owner, Andrea, raises alpacas and no doubt will try to be at the fair grounds and her shop. I love using alpaca yarn.

Carol J.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

blavell said:


> OK, if Alpaca Farmer is going to be there then I HAVE to go, as I've always wanted to see her Alpacas. If I can get my sister to go with me, I guess I'll have to go to Wisc.


Looking forward to meeting you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Blavell and others If you are in MN go to the Alpaca Expo in Owatonna, MN the first weekend of April! We are taking our alpaca to both the MN and WI shows. Please stop by and say "HI"!! These shows are held every year. This year the WI show has moved from Madison to West Bend but it is one of our favorite shows! You will find all kinds of yarn at both shows with all sorts of knitting and crocheting and felting products and ideas. At WI there are usually felting classes offered as well. The shows are great fun for everyone and it is all FREE! Here are the links

http://www.minnesotaalpacaexpo.com/
http://wisconsinalpacafiberfest.com/


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

wrote down time place we have friends at Plymouth, he s have serious should surgery soon.


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I've marked my calendar! Thanks for letting us know far enough in advance so we can plan. what are the hours? I am excited to see everything. :thumbup:


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

jinx said:


> Anyone from this area going to attend? It is right in my back yard.


Am thinking of going. A road trip sounds like fun! Will have to watch my schedule, but thinking the drive for the day would be nice.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We should have a way to recognize each other if we attend. What is the official uniform for Paradise members?


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh I wish we were going to be back up there by then, but not until May. I really want to attend one of these events.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I will try to get there. I have had two total knee replacement surgeries in the past year so I have to depend on someone going with me but, my sister is usually up for that. I hope to see you at both shows.


Bloomers said:


> Blavell and others If you are in MN go to the Alpaca Expo in Owatonna, MN the first weekend of April! We are taking our alpaca to both the MN and WI shows. Please stop by and say "HI"!! These shows are held every year. This year the WI show has moved from Madison to West Bend but it is one of our favorite shows! You will find all kinds of yarn at both shows with all sorts of knitting and crocheting and felting products and ideas. At WI there are usually felting classes offered as well. The shows are great fun for everyone and it is all FREE! Here are the links
> 
> http://www.minnesotaalpacaexpo.com/
> http://wisconsinalpacafiberfest.com/


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Good idea - we should figure something out.


jinx said:


> We should have a way to recognize each other if we attend. What is the official uniform for Paradise members?


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

blavell said:


> Good idea - we should figure something out.


Sounds good. How about something like. "KP's have nothing to do with kitchen duty!". Signs or t- shirts in a bright color?


----------



## Momofsee (Feb 2, 2013)

blavell said:


> The Lake Elmo Fiber Fest (Minnesota) is Mother's Day weekend at the Washington County Fairgrounds in Lake Elmo, MN. It's also a good one. I'm going to try to go to both.


Is there a website where I can get some more info on this?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The Minnesota Alpaca Expo in Owatonna is a great show. We have attended in previous years, but cannot swing it this year. I will miss being there.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

We will be back in WI just after mid May. Will there be anything happening around that time? I have never been to anything like this and I really want to this summer.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

larsan said:


> We will be back in WI just after mid May. Will there be anything happening around that time? I have never been to anything like this and I really want to this summer.


Alpaca festivals/shows are held in the Fall and Spring as the Summer is too hot for them. We shear right after the Spring shows so the alpacas are not stressed out by the Summer heat. You might want to check for shows in whatever area you are in on the web at Alpaca Owners Association or Alpacanation.com. While alpacas can do well in most any climate, they don't do really well in very hot climates without some sort of cooling relief like hosing them off or wading pools or air conditioned barns. When you attend an alpaca show you will find the temperatures are kept in the 50 - 60 degree range and there will be fans going to keep them comfortable.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. We will be in WI until about mid Oct so perhaps I'll be able to catch something before returning south.


----------

